# Acid test kit



## Bill B (Dec 19, 2006)

I poll this question because in many posts I read replies (get an acid test kit) Ive had one for 10 years and still cant tell the color change in my reds. I got so fed up that I put it aside and use my PH meter only. Just curious. Im half color blind anyway.
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------



## grapeman (Dec 19, 2006)

I have two different acid test kits and have used both on the same must and can't ever get even close to the same results. I have a hard time telling when the sample changes color permanently. Some day I will get a meterthat I can calibrate. The pH test is simple, but for total acidity I use the "Waldo" method of taste testing. It works better for me than a test I have no faith in. That's just me though!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 19, 2006)

I have the one with the fluids and it seems to work for me but I dont have the ph test to prove it wrong so?


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 19, 2006)

I have a Bert so I don't have to be able to figure it out!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 19, 2006)

Very funny PWP!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 20, 2006)

Maybe someone with the "wherewithall" as Dad used to say will make an instructional video that can be followed and understood and make it available for a fee to those of us who would really like to learn


----------



## bmorosco (Dec 20, 2006)

I agree .....................


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 20, 2006)

Maybe that could be a topic at Winestock II, I've tried it several times and it seems very vague in what the outcomes are. So, like Waldo, I do the taste test but a question on that also: Is what you are tasting in the must as acidiity translate into the same taste once it has formented to dry? Should you go a liitle more tart or less tart for the finished wine. What tastes just perfect to me in the sweet must may be different at the end. Did I get that across ok? Waldo, let me know if you tweek the taste any one way or the other based on the final balanced taste.


Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## OilnH2O (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow -- if someone who DOES know what s/he is doing could also write, this sounds like a great feature article for one of George's monthly "pressin's"


----------



## Waldo (Dec 20, 2006)

Ramona I adjust by taste on the front end, before fermenting and it may just be pure luck but this far all of my wines except for a Plum have finished pretty danged close to where I had brought them to initially. The Plum did seem to increase in tartness as it fermented but it has been bulk aging for about 9 weeks and is mellowing back out a bit.


----------

